# Verdrahtungsfarben nach Potenialtrennklemme



## RH1973 (27 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir evt jemand verraten ob es eine Normung für die Drahtfarben nach Potenialtrennklemmen (oder Erdtrennklemmen) gibt?
Der Fall ist so das ich zur Klemme von der PE- Schiene in gnge verdrahte und danach in der entsprechenden Farbe des zu erdenden Potenials also bei z.B. 230V vom Trafo in Rot.
Nun meint ein Kollege ich muss diesen Draht bis zum Trafo auch in gnge ziehen. Was is nun richtig? Weiß das wer?


----------



## nade (27 März 2008)

Ehm... Meinst du jetzt eine N-Trennklemme? der PE ist meines Wissens auch in der Schaltschrankverdrahtung IMMER GG. Also Nicht Vergessen, den Schaltschrank, die SPS-Profilschine, jede Trägerplatte und auch Schaltschranktüren mit eingebauten Geräten mit in den Potentialausgleich fassen. Ach ja und da der GG nicht unterbrochen werden darf immer schön Sternförmig, also jede Anschlusstelle eine Leitung von den Reihenklemmen her.
Querschnitt muß glaub im Schaltschrank min 4mm² betragen.
Nachzulesen müßte es in der VDE 0113 sein.

Demnach sind auch Laststromkreise in Schwarz, der N-Leiter bis zum Steuertrafo in Blau/Hellblau, 230V Steuerleitungen in rot, 24V in dunkelblau. Es gibt da auch noch einige Sonderfarben welche auch in der 0113 nachlesbar sind.


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 März 2008)

Der Mindestquerschnitt im Schaltschrank für GN/YE ist 1,5mm2... das richtet sich aber nach der Zuleitung. Wenn der "N" am Trafo sekundärseitig geerdet werden soll, bekommt er 2 Drähte. Einen in rot und einen in GN/YE.


----------



## MSB (27 März 2008)

So verstehe ich das:

Trafo 0V ---- Trennklemme ---- PE

Mein Vorschlag für die Farbe wäre:

Trafo 0V -- Rot -- Trennklemme -- GN/GE -- PE



> Wenn der "N" am Trafo sekundärseitig geerdet werden soll, bekommt er 2 Drähte. Einen in rot und einen in GN/YE.


Dann kannst du die Erdverbindung aber nicht mehr so ohne weiteres für Testzwecke auftrennen,
aus dem Grund sollte man eigentlich für das "aufschalten" des PE auf die 0V eine Trennklemme verwenden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (27 März 2008)

Danke der Querschnittsverbesserung. Wobei dazu zu sagen ist, das der rote dann zur weiteren Verwendung quasi als N-Leiter verwendet wird. Wenn dies nicht gemacht wird muß eine Isolationsüberwachung eingebaut werden.
Jetzt weiß ich auch was mit PE-Trennklemme gemeint ist, das ist eben genau dieser Trafo-PE, der im Störungsfall aufgetrennt werden kann, um den Betrieb weiterhin aufrecht zu erhalten im Fehlerfall. Hab grad wohl auf der Leitung gesessen..


----------



## TommyG (28 März 2008)

Unser Standard

ist, das wir den 'null', also den Leiter, der irgendwie gegen PE gezogen ist, als XX- weiß ausführen, also rot/ weiß für die 230er Steuerspg, bl/wß für die 24V

Wie macht ihr das?

aso, an dem XXX/ 230V Steuertrafo legen wir auf ein Bein den PE und auch den rot/ wß auf eine Doppelklemme auf.

Greetz


----------



## jabba (29 März 2008)

Hab die genaue Quelle noch nicht gefunden, das stand mal in der DE, da es nur aus der Norm interpretiert werden kann und nicht genau beschrieben ist.
Ich hab mir das so gemerkt : Das Potential z.B. 0V wird als Schutzmassnahme auf PE gelegt, also ist der Draht vom Trafo bis zur PE Klemme in der Farbe (z.B. rot AC oder Dunkelblau DC).
Der weitere Anhaltspunkt ist: der PE darf nicht getrennt werden , würdest Du gelb grün an die Trennklemme verdrahten, würdest Du den PE trennen, was nicht zulässig ist.
Ich gehe bei meinem Netzteil 24V mit dunkelblau auf die Trennklemme, dann mit dunkelblau auf eine Erdungsklemme.


----------



## Ludewig (29 März 2008)

Wie wechseln die Farbe an der Trennklemme, ausgehend von der gleichen Logik wie Jabba kommen wir schon wieder zu einem anderen Ergebnis.

Das mit dem PE und dem Trennen ist natürlich auch nur der Logik irgendwelcher Spinner entsprungen: In den südwesteuropäischen TT-Ländern wird der PE regelmäßig über eine gut zugängliche Trennklemme geführt. Diese Trennklemme wird für die Messung des Re benötigt, wenn man ältere Messtechnik hat. Davor ist auch grün-gelb, dahinter Richtung Erde gg oder blank.

Grundlage ist aber imho die gleiche Norm, nur anders interpretiert..


----------



## jabba (29 März 2008)

@Ludewig

eben, ist eine Sache der Auslegung und Interpretation.
Letztes jahr hat der Tüv das bei mir bemängelt, und ich musste gelb-grün über die Trenntrenne bis zum Trafo legen. Ich habe Ihn darauf hin aufgefordert die Quelle angegeben, konnte er aber nicht. Seine Interpretation war: das man unmittelbar am Trafo auf Erde legen muss, da sonst davor ja ein ungeerdetes Netz wäre, ist auch nachvollziehbar.

naja, habs geändert und gut ist.


----------



## RH1973 (2 April 2008)

*Danke erstmal*

Hallo zusammen,


vielen Dank erstmal für die Hinweise und Meinungen, das hilft schon weiter. Ich sehe es ebenfalls so das der PE bis zur Trennklemme in gnge gezogen wird und danach in Farbe des entsprechenden Potenials; da ja bei geöffneter Klemme alles Mögliche nur kein PE mehr auf dem Draht sich befindet.Falls wer noch eine Quelle zu findet- wird gern genommen.


----------



## maxi (17 April 2008)

Hallo,


ich beiss mir gerade in den POPO weil mir die VDE dafür nicht einfällt.

Du darfst nur Erdungen und die  Erdungsotentialausgleiche an der Potentialschiene Grün gelb machen.

Alles was keine direkte vorgeschriebene Erdung ist *darf nicht grün/gelb* sein.
Also:
-keien Kabelschirme
-keine Potentiale zum 0V der sekundärwicklung der Trafos
-keine Verbindung zum Neutralleiter
-keine semicunductor Poteniale
-usw. usw.

Falls ich heute Abend dran denke such eich dir die Din oder VDE schnell raus.

Grüsse


----------



## maxi (13 Mai 2008)

DIN VDE 0100-510 (HD 384.5.51 S2) Abschnit 514.3.1: 
Grün-Gelb muß zur Kennzeichnung des Schutzleiters und darf für keinen anderen Zweck verwendet 
werden. Dies ist der einzige anerkannte Farbcode zur Kennzeichnung des Schutzleiters. 

Hellblau ist für Neutralleiter bei Wechselstrom und Mittelleiter (Gleichstrom) vorgesehen. 
Wenn ein Stromkreis einen farblich gekennzeichneten Mittelleiter oder Neutralleiter enthält, 
muß die für diesen Zweck verwendete Farbe Hellblau sein. 



EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1) Kapitel 14.2 Identifizieren von Leitern 
Grün-Gelb und Hellblau werden wie oben behandelt. 
Zusätzlich: 

14.2.4 Identifizierung anderer Leiter 
Die Identifizierung anderer Leiter muß durch Farbe (entweder durchgängig oder mit einem oder mehreren 
Streifen), Ziffern, Alphanumerik oder aus einer Kombination von Farbe, Ziffern oder Alphanumerik erfolgen. Ziffern 
müssen arabisch, Buchstaben lateinisch sein (entweder Groß- oder Kleinbuchstaben). 

- SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom; 
- ROT: Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom; 
- BLAU: Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom; 
- ORANGE: Verriegelungsstromkreise, die von einer externen Energieversorgung gespeist 

Ausnahmen zum vorher Genannten sind erlaubt, wo 
- Einzelgeräte, mit vollständiger Innenverdrahtung gekauft werden; 
- Isolierungen verwendet werden, die in den erforderlichen Farben nicht erhältlich sind, oder 
- Mehrleiterkabel und -leitungen verwendet werden, außer bei der Zweifarbenkombination GRÜN-GELB.


----------

